# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Ηλεκτρονική ηχώ...

## eebabs2000

Μήπως έχετε κανένα κυκλωματάκι που να εισάγει ηχώ σε ακουστικό σήμα; Βρήκα στο internet κανα-δυο αλλά τα εξαρτήματα δε τα βρίσκω στην αγορά με τίποτα. Πιστεύω να τοποθετώ καλά εδώ το θέμα. Είναι ψηφιακό κύκλωμα.

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Giannis511

Ένα κύκλωμα είχε στα Ηλεκτρονικά Νέα που πλέον είναι ένθετο της Τεχνικής Εκλογής του Σεπτεμβρίου 2004 (τεύχος Νο 14) και ήταν αναλογική γραμμή καθυστέρησης ήχου (κοινώς delay - αυτό το εφφέ σαν αντίλαλος που βάζουν στα πανηγύρια). Εργάζεται με ολοκληρωμένα TDA1022 & TDA1097 και χρειάζεται χρονιστή.Αν μπορέσω θα ανεβάσω και το κύκλωμα.

Η κατασκευή είναι του Σούλη Παπαναστασίου από αυτές που κυκλοφορούν.
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα!

----------


## eebabs2000

Αυτό ακριβώς ψάχνω! Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου. Αν μπορέσεις και το ανεβάσεις θα είσαι πρώτος!

----------


## Giannis511

Έχεις κάποιο e-mail να σου το στείλω όλο το άρθρο? Θα το σκανάρω σε ένα φίλω και και θα σου το δώσω μόλις μπορέσω!

----------


## eebabs2000

Το έστειλα μόλις τώρα με Π.Μ. Πιστεύω να έφτασε, να μην έκανα κανένα λάθος!

----------


## Giannis511

Πάντως εάν το έχεις ανάγκη υπάρχει και ένα κιτ από τη σμαρτ το ηλεκτρονικό βάθος με ελατήρια και το TREMOLO ηλεκτρικής κιθάρας (Elvis Presley στυλ) ή τέλος πάντων κάτι παρεμφερές, αλλά τα κιτ της προαναφερθήσης είναι (τα RF τουλάχιστον) κομματάκι παράλυτα!

Disclaimer!Δεν το έχω φτιάξει και δεν είμαι σίγουρος για την λειτουργία του...
[το πμ ήρθε   :OK:  ]

----------


## eebabs2000

To kit ηλεκτρονικό βάθος - echo με ελατήρια μου είπε αυτός ότι χρειάζεται κάτι ειδικά ελατήρια, μεγάλα για να δουλέψει που δεν είχε, και το τρέμολο κιθάρας δεν έχει μνήμη για να εισάγει καθυστέρηση στον ήχο οπότε δε κάνει. Ψάχνω κάτι σαν αυτό, όμως να υπάρχουν τα ολοκληρωμένα στην αγορά. Όποιος φίλος γνωρίζει οτιδήποτε, παρακαλώ ας κάνει ένα post γιατί το χρειάζομαι!

----------


## chip

Τα ολοκληρωμένα TDA1022 και TDA1097 τα οποία και έχουν σταματήσει να παραγονται εδω και αρκετά χρόνια (15-20), αλλά θα τα βρεις στην ελληνικη αγορά (τουλαχιστον το πρώτο), δεν είναι σίγουρα κατάλληλα για ηχο λόγω της μικρης καθυστερησης που μπορούν να παράγουν (το πολυ 50msec). Τα ολοκληρωμένα αυτά νομιζω προοριζονται για άλλου είδους εφφέ. Πιστεύω οτι τα κυκλώματα echo θα πρέπει να είναι αποδίδουν αρκετές 100 msec  έως και sec (αν και δεν είμαι και ο ειδικός στα θέματα ήχου   :Smile:   ).
Καλύτερα να έκανες κάτι σε ψηφιακό echo, που δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο. 
Θα χρειαστείς μία μνήμη (πχ 62256) έναν counter ένα ADC και ένα DAC ένα 555 και μερικούς τελεστικούς για να κάνεις Feedback το σήμα καθώς και για χαμηλοπερατό φίλτρο.
Απλά θα διαβάζεις και στη συνέχεια θα γράφεις διαδοχικά (στην ίδια διεύθυνση)  σε μία μία τις διευθύνσεις κυκλικά την μνήμη.
ουσιατικά η μνήμη, ο counter και οι μετατροπείς θα αντικαταστήσουν το TDA ολοκληρωμενο. Τα υπόλοιπα κυκλώματα, μίξης και φίλτρα και ταλαντωτής είναι λίγο πολύ κοινά.
Άν ψάξεις στο δίκτυο θα βρείς σχέδια. Κάποια χρησιμοποιούν δυναμική μνήμη 4164 ή 41256 (σαν αυτές που είχαν τα pc  με 8088 cpu)
Το σχέδιο που δείχνεις (τώρα το είδα) φένεται αρκετά καλό. Τα ολοκληρωμένα αυτά (zn428-zn44 :Cool:  τα είχε καποτε η αντιπροσωπεία της pleesey στην ελλαδα (ΙΜΠΕΛ στον κορυδαλό αλλα δεν ψέρω αν τα έχει ακόμα) Λογικά θα τα έχει και καμία FARNELL ή RS αλλα συνήθως δεν συμφέρει παραγγελία τέτοια εξαρτήματα. Ισως θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να τροποποιούσες το κύκλωμα αντικαθιστώντας τα ολοκληρωμένα ADC και DAC με παραπλήσια. Η απλα να έβαζες ένα AD7569 που έχει ADC και DAC στο ίδιο chip. (παλαιότερα υπήρχε το chip αυτό στην ελλάδα οπότε ρώτα την αντιπροσωπεία Μικρελεκ, σε ποιο κατάστημα να ψάξεις). 
Κατέβασε επίσης το Datasheet του από την Analog Devices το οποίο έχει παράδειγμα σχεδίασης για γραμμή καθυστέρησης!
Αυτα! Αν θυμηθώ κατι άλλο θα ξαναγάψω

----------


## eebabs2000

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου πραγματικά, με κατατόπισες κάπως! Μιας και έχω τις μνήμες τα converter και όλα αυτά θα κάνω μία προσπάθεια με το τρόπο που μου λες!!! Αλλά είχα προσπαθήσει να φτιάξω με αυτά ένα κύκλωμα για αποθήκευση ήχου σε RAM αλλά όλα αυτά μου έβαζαν πολύ θόρυβο στον ήχο παρόλο που είχα σταθεροποιημένη τροφοδοσία, πυκνωτάκια κτλ. Γι' αυτό σκεφτόμουν μήπως με κάποιο ολοκληρωμενο που τα περιέχει όλα αυτά μέσα κάναμε τίποτα όπως το PT2399 που έχω φάει τον τόπο να το βρω. Οπωσδήποτε θα ψάξω και τα ολοκληρωμένα που μου λες! Ευχαριστω πολύ και πάλι!

----------


## eebabs2000

Βρήκα και ακόμα ένα καλό κύκλωμα (pdf αρχείο).
Το ΗΤ8955 όμως που το βρίσκω;

----------


## chip

Χμ το PT φανταζομαι είναι της Princeton technology οπότε αμφιβάλω δεν πιστεύω οτι θα υπάρχει στην ελλάδα. Αντίθετα το HT8955 (είναι καλή επιλογή) υπήρχε στην ελλάδα πριν 12-15 χρόνια περίπου. Την Holtek την έφερνε στην ελλάδα τότε η εταιρεία PANTECH στην Ξανθη αλλα δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει ακόμα. Πιθανόν να υπάρχει το chip σε κανένα κατάστημα στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Τη δυναμική μνήμη έχεις τρόπο να την βρείς? Πχ από κανένα 8088 η 286 PC. Αν ναι θα κοιτάξω μήπως βρώ ένα απλό σχέδιο που είχε τέτοια μνήμη (και δεν απαιτουσε ADC και DAC) και έκανε χρήση μόνο από απλά chip. Αν θυμαμε CD4xxx και τελεστικούς. 
Υποπτεύομε οτι το πρόβλημα σου δεν είναι στην τροφδοσία αλλά στο ότι δεν έβαλες Anti alliasing φιλτρο. Είχες χαμηλο περατό φίλτρο στην είσοδο και στην έξοδο? (ένα πριν τον ADC και ένα μετά το DAC)? Αν όχι είναι λογικό που είχες χάλια ήχο.
Το ψάχνεις το θέμα και πιστευω θα τα καταφέρεις! Keee walking!

----------


## eebabs2000

Έχεις δίκιο δεν είχα φίλτρο. Αλλά στο παλμογράφο που το κοίταξα το σήμα ήταν καλό μέχρι 6ΚΗz μόνο κάτι μικροί τετραγωνισμοί φαινόντουσαν πάνω στο ημίτονο. Έχω το ADC0804 converter (το μόνο της προκοπής που μπόρεσα να βρω). Δεν έδειχνε σε καμία περίπτωση ότι θα έκανε τόσο θόρυβο! 
Τη δυναμική μνήμη τη βρήκα είδη... 
Αν βρεις οτιδήποτε σχετικό βαλ' το, γιατί το ήθελα πολύ αυτό το κύκλωμα. Να' σαι καλά!!!

----------


## eebabs2000

Βρήκα στο internet ακόμα ένα κύκλωμα. Δε μπορώ να βρω όμως ξανά τη σελίδα! Το αρχείο ήταν τόσο χάλια που δεν έβλεπα τίποτα! Με τη βοήθεια ενός φίλου το καταφέραμε να φανεί κάπως καλύτερα αλλά και πάλι δε μπορεί να δει κανείς πολλά πράγματα. Αν κανείς τα καταφέρει και το βελτιώσει ... 
Βάζω το κύκλωμα παρακάτω! Είναι χωρισμένο σε 2 μέρη το αναλογικό και το ψηφιακό!
Πείτε μου τη γνώμη σας γι' αυτό! Αξίζει; 
Θα βρεθούν ολοκληρωμένα;

----------


## chip

Απο ηλεκτρονικής αποψης φαίνεται σωστό αν και λίγο με μπερδευει ο κύκλωμα χρονισμου με τα Flip flop.
ΤΟ κακο με αυτο το κύκλωμα ειναι ο ADC0804 ο οποίος με δειγματοληψία κάτω απο 10Κ (8,4 νομιζω)
θα δώσει το πολύ 5ΚΗz εύρος ζώνης που απέχει πολύ απο HI-FI.
Αξίζει να το δοκιμάσεις πάντως.
Το κύκλωμα που ανέφερα σε άλλο Post δεν κατάφερα να το ξαναεντοπίσω!

----------


## Giannis511

eebabs2000, δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερα να περάσω το κύκλωμα στον υπολογιστή. Όσω για το εύρος ζώνης 5ΚΗz είναι αυτό που χρησιμοποιούν τα τηλέφωνα, πομποδέκτες κλπ.

----------


## eebabs2000

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δε μπορώ να διαβάσω καλά όλα τα ολοκληρωμένα και τους αριθμούς των pins. Θα μπορούσε κάποιος φίλος να βελτιώσει την εικόνα με κανένα πρόγραμμα της προκοπής; Γιατί με τα δικά μου τα προπολεμικά προγράμματα δε μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα.
Ευχαριστώ θερμά για τη βοήθειά σας...

----------


## eebabs2000

Μόλις βρήκα και τη σελίδα, μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει καλύτερα...

http://www.tn-home.de/Tobias/Electronics/Echo/home.html

----------


## chip

Καλή η σύγκριση με το τηλέφωνο. Βέβαια στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση η ποιότητα θα είναι χειρότερη (λιγο ελπίζω) από το τηλέφωνο γιατί αν και στο τηλέφωνο χρησιμοποιούνται 8bit με 8KHz δειγματοληψία και το εύρος ζώνης είναι γύρω στα 3-3,5KHz ο μετατροπεάς δεν είναι γραμμικός, ώστε με λίγα ( :Cool:  bit να "απεικονίσει" καλύτερα τον ήχο, δεδομένου οτι ο άνθρωπος ακούει λογαριθμικά. Για τον σκοπό αυτό στην ευρώπη χρησιμοποιείται η κωδικοποίηση κατα A-Law ενώ στις ΗΠΑ κατα μ-law. Ουσιατικά τα μικρά πλάτη καταλαμβάνουν περισσότερες τιμές στα 8bit από οτι τα μεγάλα πλάτη.

----------


## eebabs2000

Μήπως με μικροελεγκτή και μία μνήμη RAM κάναμε τίποτα; Υπάρχει καμιά ιδέα για το πως πρέπει προγραμματίσω τις εξόδους του ώστε να διαβάζει και να γράφει στη μνήμη;

----------


## chip

Αν ξέρεις από μικροελεγκτές θα ήταν το καλύτερο. Μία λύση θα ήταν χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποιον ο οποίος μπορεί να συνεργαστεί απ ευθείας με εξωτερική μνήμη, όπως ο 8515 της Atmel, ή ο 8051. Αν ήθελα να κάνω γρήγορα θα έβαζα ένα 8515. Οι δύο πόρτες του θα χρησιμοποιούνταν για τη μνήμη, Σε μία ακόμα πόρτα θα έβαζα τον ADC και τον DAC και η επιπλέον πόρτα θα είχε τις  γραμμές για τον έλεγχο του ADC και του DAC. Για να κάνω την ζωη μου εύκολη θα έβαζα ένα 555 για να δίνω χρονισμό στο 8515 και έτσι θα έλεγχα έυκολα και την καθυστέρηση. Αν βέβαια θέλεις να φτιάξεις κατι καλύτερο μπορείς να συνδέσεις chip DRAM και να κάνεις την πολυπλεξία μέσω λογισμικού. Ακόμα, η ρύθμιση της καθυστέρησης είναι πιο σωστό να γίνει ελέγχοντας το πόσες θέσεις μνήμης θα χρησιμοποιήσεις και όχι πόσο γρήγορα θα σαρώσεις τη μνήμη. Ίσως ακόμα (πιθανόν κάνοντας χρήση της θύρας SPI) μπορείς να βάλεις ADC και DAC με περισσότερα Bit (16 bit θα ήταν καλά).

----------


## eebabs2000

Mμμ, μάλιστα. Πολύ ωραία! Το 555 θα πάει σε κάποιο pin που απο εκεί θα ελέγχεται άμεσα το πρόγραμμα ή στη θέση του κρυστάλλου;

----------


## chip

Οι παλμοί του 555 θα δωθούν στην είσοδο κρυστάλλου XTAL IN. Βέβαια μάλλον θα χρειαστεί CMOS 555 ώστε να μπορεί να ανέβει η συχνότητα γύρο στο 1MHz η παραπάνω και μάλλον η λύση της Assembly (και κατα τη γνώμη μου προτιμηταια και απο άποψη ευκολίας) είναι μονοδρομος. (η χρήση compiller Πιστευω θα κάνει αργό τον κώδικα και δεν ξέρω αν θα προλαβένει να ανταποκριθεί με αυτή την χαμηλή συχνότητα λειτουργίας.) Ακόμα καλό είναι μεταξύ 555 και avr να βάλεις καποια πύλη τεχνολογίας 74hc ή γρηγορότερη γιατί διαφορετικά ίσως να παραβιάζονται οι απαιτήσεις του AVR για το rise time στην είσοδο clock.

----------


## eebabs2000

Με CMOS νομίζω ότι θα φτάσει και τους 3ΜΗz!!! Όμως με ποιο τρόπο θα διαβάζεται και θα γράφεται η μνήμη; Πως θα γίνεται εγγραφή και ταυτόχρονα ανάγνωση από τη μνήμη ώστε να ακούγεται η αντήχηση μαζί με το νέο ήχο; Δεν τό έχω καταλάβει ακόμα ώστε να προγραμματίσω! 
Με ποιο τρόπο γίνεται αυτό;

----------


## chip

Σωστά μέχρι τα 3MHz φτάνει. Απλά δεν θα γίνεται ταυτόχρονα ανάγνωση και εγραφή μνήμη αλλά διαδοχικά.
Παράδειγμα:
Ανάγνωση διεύθυνσης 0
Αποστολή των δεδομένων στον DAC
Ανάγνωση του ADC
αποστολή των δεδομένων που διαβάστηκαν από τον ADC στην διεύθυνση 0

Ανάγνωση διεύθυνσης 1
Αποστολή των δεδομένων στον DAC
Ανάγνωση του ADC
αποστολή των δεδομένων που διαβάστηκαν από τον ADC στην διεύθυνση 1

Ανάγνωση διεύθυνσης 2
Αποστολή των δεδομένων στον DAC
Ανάγνωση του ADC
αποστολή των δεδομένων που διαβάστηκαν από τον ADC στην διεύθυνση 2

κλπ.
Όταν φτάσεις στην τελευταία διεύθυνση μνήμης ξαναρχίζεις από την αρχή.

Προφανώς η ανάγνωση και εγραφή μνήμης, στην περίπτωση που ο μικροελεγκτής υποστηρίζει εξωτερική RAM θα γίνει με τις εντολές για ανάγνωση και εγραφή  τέτοιας μνήμης.
πχ εντολές LDS και STS στον 8515

Άν υπάρχει οποιαδήποτε άλλη απορία μη διστάσεις.
Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## eebabs2000

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Και οι πολλές αντηχήσεις που ακούγονται από τέτοια κύκλωματα στηρίζονται σε μια πολύ μικρή ανάδραση από ADC σε DAC μεχρι να ελαττωθεί το επίπεδο του σήματος και να μη γράφεται τίποτα πλέον στη μνήμη να φανταστώ ε;

----------


## chip

Ακριβώς! Για τις αντιχήσεις μην ανυσηχείς καθόλου. Θα γίνουν μέσω της ανάδρασης που δημιουργέιται συνδέοντας στην είσοδο του κυκλώματος τον DAC.
Φαντάζομαι θα βάλεις το αναλογικό μέρος εκοίνου του σχεδίου, που έκανες post, χωρίς αλλαγές.

----------


## eebabs2000

Ναι αυτό θα φτιάξω μάλλον. Θα το δοκιμάσω και στη breadboard να δω τι ψάρια πιάνει, και αν είναι θα το κατασκευάσω!
Αν προκύψει κάτι άλλο θα ξαναγράψω!

----------


## chip

Συγνώμη αλλά σε προηγούμενο post έκανα ένα λάθος. Ανέφερα εγραφή σε 8515 με ενολή STS και ανάγνωση με LDS. Το σωστό είναι οτι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση που πρέπει να γίνει χρήση Pointer, πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθούν οι εντολές ST και LD.

----------


## eebabs2000

Μην ανησυχείς γιατί έτσι κι' αλλιώς δε μπόρεσα να ασχοληθώ με μικροελεγκτή γιατί εδώ που είμαι δεν έχω υπολογιστή. Εχώ δοκιμάσει να φτιάξω όλα τα παραπάνω κυκλώματα που έχω βάλει αλλά δεν δούλεψε κανένα. Απελπίστηκα και' γω και πήγα και πήρα το TDA1022 αφού ρώτησα για καμιά 20αρια τσιπάκια που δημιουργούν echo και δεν υπήρχαν. Για να κάνει το TDA1022 μια καθηστέρηση της προκοπής πρέπει η συχνότητα να είναι αρκετά χαμηλή, με αποτέλεσμα ο ήχος να είναι πολύ κακός. Και καλά για τη δικιά μου τη φωνή που είναι πιο μπάσα, όταν μίλησε η ανιψούλα μου η μικρή, λιγωθήκαμε στα γέλια με τον ήχο που βγήκε. Από κάποια συχνότητα και πάνω (μισή της συχνότητας δειγματοληψίας) γίνεται αναδίπλωση!!! 
Χάλια σου λέω!!! Τέτοια δυσκολία δεν έχω ξαναβρει και ενώ φαίνονται απλά τα κυκλώματα με τη RAM.
Mήπως υπάρχει καμιά άλλη πρόταση. 
Είναι τελευταία ευκαιρία.
Δε προλαβαίνω τίποτε άλλο για φέτος.

----------


## chip

Ακριβώς αυτά περίμενα με τα tda... οπότε δεν ανυσηχώ όλλα είναι υπό έλεγχο! (συνήθως ανυσηχώ όταν βρίσκομαι προ εκπλήξεων)
Πόσος χρόνος σου μένει? μέχρι τέλος αυγούστου? Είναι θέμα εργασίας για πανεπιστήμιο ή απλα τελειώνουν οι διακοπές σου? 
Στην περίπτωσή σου θα επέστρεφα στη λύση με τις μνήμες! Το πιθανότερο για την έλειψη ποιότητας εκεί να είναι η έλειψη φίλτρου. 
Βασικό... είσαι σε κάποια πόλη με μαγάλη ποικιλία εξαρτημάρων? (πιστευω οτι η θεσσαλονίκη είναι η καλύτερη)
Σκεφτόμουν να έβαζες τσιπάκι switched capacitor για φίλτρο που θα σου κανε τη ζωή σου εύκολη.
Παλμογράφο έχεις σωστά?
Το Κύκλωμα με το TDA1022 εργάστηκε ικανοποιητικά σε χαμηλή συχνότητα?

----------


## chip

Για την αναδίπλωση ευθύνεται καθαρά η έλιψη φίλτρου. Είναι αυτό ακριβώς που προβλέπει η θεωρία του shannon για τη δειγματοληψία σήματος. Για τον θόρυβο επίσης το ίδιο φτέει ..γιατι δειγματοληπτέι αρμονικές που καταστρέφουν το σήμα.

----------


## eebabs2000

Το πολύ μέχρι 16 Αυγούστου, μετά φεύγω απ' το σπίτι!!! Μένω Χαλκίδα. 
Φίλτρο είχα στην έξοδο γιατί χωρίς φίλτρο ήταν τρεις χειρότερα τα πράγματα. Αλλά με συχνότητα δειγματοληψίας 2ΚΗz τι περιμένεις; Παλμογράφο έχω στο σπίτι στην Αθήνα όπου σπουδάζω!!! Εδώ δεν έχω και πολλά πράγματα. 
Έκανε καλό echo ΜΟΝΟ από άποψη καθηστέρησης το TDA1022. 
Εσύ δεν έχεις κάποιο στάνταρ κύκλωμα να μου δώσεις;

----------


## chip

Δυστηχώς δεν έχω κάποιο έτοιμο. Να είσαι όμως σίγουρος οτι περισσότερο ευθύνεται η έλειψη φίλτρου στην είσοδο παρά στην έξοδο. Χωρίς φίλτρο στην είσοδο δεν πρόκειται να σου δουλέψει κανένα! κύκλωμα βασιζόμενο σε δειγματοληψία. (τα echo με ελατήρια είναι αναλογικά οπότε δεν απαιτουν φίλτρα)

----------


## eebabs2000

Τα echo με ελατήρια πως δουλεύουν; Ξέρω ότι υπάρχει κιτ.
Μήπως βρούμε καμιά άκρη απο' κει;

----------


## chip

Ο ήχος περνά από ένα μέσο (το ελατήριο) το οποίο εμφανίζει μεγάλη καθυστέρηση. Δεν ξέρω αν χρειάζεται feedback η η ταλάντωση του ήχου δημιουργείται από την ταλάντωση των ελατηρίων. Ουσιαστικά ο ήχος οδηγήται σε κάτι σα μεγάφωνο στο οποίο είναι προσαρμοσμένο το ελατήριο και στην άλλη πλευρά το ελατήριο καταλήγει σε ένα "μικρόφωνο". Μάλλον δεν θα χρειάζεται feedback. Είναι παλαιά τεχνολογία οπότε θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο για το πώς δουλεύει.

----------


## itta-vitta

Τέτοιο βάθος δουλεύαμε στη 10ετία του '70. Στην είσοδο των ελατηρίων συνδέεται το μικρόφωνο, κατά προτίμηση κρυσταλλικό. Κάνει και μια κρυσταλλική κάψα μικροφώνου, το μεγάλο μέγεθος αποδίδει καλύτερα (υπάρχει σε τρία μεγέθη). Η έξοδος των ελατηρίων συνδέεται στην είσοδο ενός προενισχυτή και στη συνέχεια, η έξοδος του προενισχυτή στην είσοδο μικροφώνου ενός ενισχυτή(πχ ντούμπλεξ 35αρη). Οι φθηνοί προενισχυτές μικροφώνου που κυκλοφορούν σε κιτ, λειτουργούν πολύ καλά. Τα ελατήρια κυκλοφορούσαν σε δύο μεγέθη, τα μικρά και τα μεγάλα. Προτιμήστε τα μεγάλα. Για κάτι καλύτερο πχ έκο, υπήρχε και νομίζω ότι υπάρχει ακόμη, το ηλεκτρονικό έκο σε κιτ της nova elettronica από Ιταλία, τα οποία εκάνε εισαγωγή ο Νόστης στην Αγ. Κων/νου. Το 1983, μου είχε κοστίσει όλη η κατασκευή (κουτί, τροφοδοτικό, κουμπιά, διακόπτες κλπ) 18.000 δρχ. Είναι πολύ καλό. Κάνει επανάληψη ολόκληρη πρόταση. Έχει και άλλες δυνατότητες πχ βάθος φωνής, τρέμολο.

----------


## chip

Κώστας Νόστης είναι η SMART KIT σήμερα.

----------


## eebabs2000

Κατ' αρχήν ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις και για το χρόνο σας!!! 
Μπορείτε να μου δώσετε το κωδικό του κιτ;
Το 1012 είναι ή αυτό είναι με τα ελατήρια;

----------


## chip

To kit Που αναφέρει ο itta-vita λογικά δεν θα είναι στα κιτ της smart-kit γιατί ήταν προιόν της nuova που το έκανε εισαγωγή η smart kit.
Δε χάνεις τίποτα να τους τηλεφωνήσεις και να ρωτήσεις αν έχουν το προϊόν της nuova

----------


## itta-vitta

Οχι, δεν είναι της σμαρτ κιτ αλλά της νόβα ελεκτρόνικα. Ρώτα στο Νόστη μήπως το έχει. Μου βγήκε λίγο ακριβό αλλά άξίζε τα λεφτά του. Τα άλλα κυκλώματα με τα ελατήρια δεν με εθουσίασαν και πολύ. Είχα κατασκευάσει ένα βάθος σε κιτ, της  ρεντφοξ, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει ακόμη αυτή η εταιρεία. Βλέπετε είμαι λίγο παλιός.

----------


## eebabs2000

[quote=" itta-vitta"]Οχι, δεν είναι της σμαρτ κιτ αλλά της νόβα ελεκτρόνικα. Ρώτα στο Νόστη μήπως το έχει. Μου βγήκε λίγο ακριβό αλλά άξίζε τα λεφτά του. Τα άλλα κυκλώματα με τα ελατήρια δεν με εθουσίασαν και πολύ. Είχα κατασκευάσει ένα βάθος σε κιτ, της ρεντφοξ, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει ακόμη αυτή η εταιρεία. Βλέπετε είμαι λίγο παλιός.[quote]

Εκεί στην Αγίου κωνσταντίνου θα πάω να ρωτήσω; Γίνεται να μου δώσετε περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για το κιτ, πως λέγεται ή ποιος ο κωδικός του κτλ για να το ρωτήσω;

----------


## itta-vitta

Τα σχέδια τα έχω ακόμη. Θα δω και θα σου πώ τον κωδικό του κίτ. Αν και νομίζω ότι θα καταλάβει για ποιό κιτ πρόκειται. Απευθύνσου στον ίδιο τον Νόστη. Ήταν κάποτε "ραδιοερασιτέχνης" των μεσαίων.

----------


## eebabs2000

Aν μπορέσεις και ανεβάσεις τα σχέδια με έχεις σώσει!!!

----------


## chip

βρίκες ελατήρια? πόσο κοστίζουν?

----------


## itta-vitta

Τα σχέδια δεν είναι τόσο εύκολα, ούτε τα τυπωμένα κυκλώματα.
Βρήκα τα σχέδια αλλά δεν γράφουν τον κωδικό του κιτ.

----------


## eebabs2000

Γίνετε μήπως να ανεβάσεις το βασικό σχέδιο που δημιουργεί το echo ή να το στείλεις με PM; 
Να πάρω μία ιδέα τουλάχιστον για το πως είναι και αυτό. 

Δε πήγα να ρωτήσω καν για ελατήρια!

----------


## savasp

Για δες φίλε μου στο www.tonepad.com, το Rebote delay 2.5. Έχω κάνει δυο κομμάτια και δουλεύουν άψογα. Τις πλακέτες τις  έκανα μόνος μου. Το ολοκληρωμένο PT2399 το αγόρασα μέσω Internet από ένα γερμανικό site. Δηλαδή πήρα 3 κομάτια και μαζί με έξοδα τράπεζας (12Ε) και ταχυδρομικά και VAT πλήρωσα 28 Ευρώ.

----------


## eebabs2000

Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τη σελίδα; Μου εμφανίζει "ERROR
The requested URL could not be retrieved"
Το PT2399 το βρήκα σε ένα DVD ΚΑΡΑΟΚΕ που επισκέυασα μία φορά. Επειδή όμως τώρα έχει χαλάσει η κέφαλη και δε συμφέρει το τύπο να την αλλάξει μπορεί να το πάρω και να του βγάλω το ολοκληρωμένο!!!
Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον σου!!!

----------


## chip

Δεν έχει προβλημα το site αλλα φαίνεται κατα λάθος ο savasp πάτησε ένα κόμα στη διεύθυνση και πατόντας στο Link δεν μπορείς να μπεις. πληκτρολόγησε το url ή αν πατήσεις στο Link κόψε το "," στο τέλος.

----------


## eebabs2000

A, OK ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## eebabs2000

Και κάτι άλλο! Η μνήμη RAM του 8515 πόση είναι; Σκεφτόμουνα να το φτιάξω χρησιμοποιώντας την εσωτερική μνήμη του συστήματος, αν και πιστεύω οτι είναι μικρή. Μήπως κάποιος άλλος μικροελεγκτής έχει μεγαλύτερη απ' αυτόν; 
Και με 8KΒ είμαι ΟΚ!

----------


## chip

΄Εχει 512 bytes. Υπάρχουν με 8ΚΒ (πχ ΑΤμεγα640) αλλά και ακριβοί θα είναι και θα δυσκολευτείς να τους βρεις. Καλυτερα βάλε 8515 με εξωτερική RAM (συνιστώ 32 ΚΒ).

----------


## eebabs2000

Το θέμα είναι ότι δε θέλω να βάλω εξωτερική γιατί αλλιώς τι ουσία έχει να βάλω μικροελεγκτή, μόνο για δειγματοληψία; Πέρα τα converter και όλα τα σχετικά. Θέλω να αποφύγω τις πολλές συνδέσεις. Επίσης θέλω από μία πόρτα να είναι η είσοσος των δεδομένων και από μια άλλη η έξοδος οπότε αν είναι δυνατόν να αποφύγω και τα κυκλώματα αποστολής δεδομένων, μαζί με το χρονισμό τους! Έτσι όπως το έχω σκεφτεί θα είναι πάρα πολύ απλό το κύκλωμα και ο προγραμματισμός...όχι και τόσο δύσκολος. 
8ΚΒ RAM έχουν και τα παραπάνω κυκλώματα που έχω ποστάρει, αλλά όσο μεγαλύτερη βέβαια τόσο καλύτερα.

----------


## eebabs2000

Στις μνήμες τύπου 41256 πως κάνουμε εγγραφή και ανάγνωση; Δε βρίσκω datasheet. Ψάχνω τουλάχιστον για κάτι πιο μαζεμένο γιατί στις απλές, μόνο και μόνο η δειγματοληψία είναι ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Γεμίζει η breadboard από καλώδια και δε μπορώ ούτε να τις δοκιμάσω. Χώρια το θόρυβο που βάζουν οι πολλές συνδέσεις, δε χωράνε να μπουν ούτε τα ADC - DAC ούτε τίποτε άλλο. Χάνεσαι στα καλώδια!!! ΄
Πάντως συγγνώμη που σας έχω ζαλίσει αλλά έχω βάλει σκοπό να το φτιάξω αυτό το κύκλωμα.

----------


## chip

Αν βρω το pdf του 41256 αρκει ή να γράψω και τον τρόπο εγγραφής ανάγνωσης? (και refresh)   :Very Happy:

----------


## eebabs2000

Και δυο λογάκια παραπάνω αν γράψεις, θα σου είμουν ευγνώμων. Απλώς τη μνήμη την έχω και θέλω να δω τα ποδαράκια και τα σχετικά. Πάντως σ' ευχαριστώ θερμότατα για το ενδιαφέρον σου. πιστεύω ότι αν κάτι το θες μέσα απ' τη καρδιά σου αργά η γρήγορα θα το καταφέρεις γι' αυτό και γω δε τα παρατάω. Με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο θα πετύχει και αυτό. Τόσα κυκλώματα έχω φτιάξει. δεν είναι το πρώτο.

----------


## eebabs2000

Βαζω και μια φωτο για να δείτε τι γίνεται πάνω στη breadboard ΜΟΝΟ και ΜΟΝΟ για τη δειγματοληψία (σύνδεση των διευθύνσεων) της μνήμης. Που να μπουν και τα ADC - DAC τα κυκλώματα αποστολής δεδομένων και το αναλογικό μέρος του όλου κυκλώματος. Ούτε 5 ραστερ δε φτάνουν... 
και το θόρυβο που τον πας που βάζουν;

----------


## chip

Φίλε eebabs συγνωμη που έχω καθυστερήσει να απαντήσω αλλά δεν έχω προλάβει να απαντήσω. Επειδή έψαξα στη συλογή μου και δεν βρίκα datasheet από το 41256 θα πρέπει να στο περιγράψω.... Πιστεύω να καταφέρω να σου στείλω απάντηση το σάββατο.

----------


## eebabs2000

Με την ησυχία σου. Ξαναφτιάχνω και' γω το κύκλωμα με την απλή RAM μέχρι το Σάββατο θα σου πω αποτελέσματα.

----------


## eebabs2000

Λοιπόν μη ψάχνεσαι άλλο, τελικά το ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ με απλή μνήμη. Ευχαριστώ θερμότατα όλους τους φίλους που βοήθησαν. 
Σκεφτήτε ότι η μνήμη που έχω είναι 128ΚΒ. Απ' αυτα χρησιμοποιώ τα 16 και κάνει echo ολόκληρη πρόταση!!! Ο DAC είναι φτιαγμένος με αντιστάσεις μόνο. 
Και τελικά θορυβος ΜΗΔΕΝ!!!

----------


## chip

Συγχαρητήρια! Ήμουν σίγουρος οτι θα τα κατάφερνες γιατί έδειξες από την αρχή οτι δεν το βάζεις κάτω!!!

----------


## eebabs2000

Να' σαι καλά φίλε chip και σ' ευχαριστώ που βοήθησε μέχρι τέλος. Η επίτυχία ήρθε αφού κατανόησα αυτά που μου έγραφες! Παιδιά αν γουστάρετε ανεβάζω κύκλωμα να το ακούσετε και' σεις. Το θέμα είναι τώρα να κάνω ένα ολοκληρωμένο θεωρητικό και ένα τυπωμένο γιατί είναι επικύνδυνα τα πράγματα. Μία λάθος σύνδεση ή αν δεν είναι καλά γειωμένη η μνήμη καίγεται. Έτσι την έπαθα με τη πρώτη μνήμη που είχα γιατί τράβηξε μεγάλο ρεύμα μέσα από τις διευθύνσεις και τα δεδομένα.

----------


## chip

Φυσικα και 8έλουμε το design!!
Να σαι καλα!
Μόλις το έχεις έτοιμο ανεβασέ το! καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## eebabs2000

ΟΚ αλλά μπορεί να αργήσω και λίγο γιατί έχει μείνει στη breadboard ακόμα δε χορταίνουμε εδώ να μιλάμε και να ακούμε τη φωνή να αντηχεί. Θα κάνω κάποιες αλλαγές στο αναλογικό μέρος και τελικά θα το ανεβάσω μαζί με το τυπωμένο.
Υπομονή λοιπόν λίγες εβδομάδες...

----------

